# red dye and seizures?



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

Has enyone heard of a connection between red dye in food or treats and epeliptic seizures in dogs?


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

> Has enyone heard of a connection between red dye in food or treats and epeliptic seizures in dogs?[/B]


Yes, red food dye has been documented to be one of the many factors that can trigger an epileptic seizure. Although not every dog is affected by it, there are those that are. It just depends on your pets sensitivity to different things. 

That's why I feed my baby all natural no preservatives or additives doggie food and treats


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I know for a fact that red dye has been linked to behavioral problems and allergies in humans as well!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Not that this is a scientific study in any way, but whenever my human children eat foods with red dye (punch, cherries, twizzlers, etc.) they go crazy for about an hour! It's like they've gotten a super dose of caffine topped off with a cup of sugar. I do believe that food additives like red and blue dyes are not healthy to eat in large doses. I remember when red dye #2 was banned because of its potential health hazards.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

There are a number of things that can trigger seizures in dogs. Here's a link to the Canine Epilepsy site with a list.

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels...ureTriggers.htm


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Has enyone heard of a connection between red dye in food or treats and epeliptic seizures in dogs?[/B]



When I saw red dye and seizures I got scared, thought you were talking about hair dye..yikes!








No I haven't heard anything about red dye in treats causing seizures. Where did you read that?


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I thought the same thing ...

"Oh no! They're picking on Brenda!"


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

A friend of mine has a dog a little over a year old whos had 3 seizures. Someone she know who has a boxer (who has frquent seizures) told her that they narrowed the #1 trigger for his dog to be red dye. Since they've cut it out of his diet he rarely has them. I was wust wondering if anyong else had any experience with this


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> A friend of mine has a dog a little over a year old whos had 3 seizures. Someone she know who has a boxer (who has frquent seizures) told her that they narrowed the #1 trigger for his dog to be red dye. Since they've cut it out of his diet he rarely has them. I was wust wondering if anyong else had any experience with this[/B]



Interesting........I had never heard that about red dye and dogs/epilepsy. I guess its a good thing Im a little bit of a fanatic with pet foods.....no dyes no chemicals etc...
At present we are feeding Newmans Own brand.................but good quality newer foods are coming out all the time.
Ill bet, and I dont know this for shore...but if you took a piece of the dogs food and wrapped it in a damp paper towel and let it sit for awhile..............if there is red dye it may very well show on the paper towel
Just a thought!~


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I wasn't aware of it in dogs but I do know that my husband's son from his first marriage has seizures. We could never give him anything with red dye because it does trigger it. So I think that if it is a trigger in humans then why not in our furbabies.

Marie & Pacino


----------

